# The worst time training your dog???



## Apdfranklin (Jun 23, 2008)

Whats some of the hardest cases of training you have encountered with your dogs? I am interested in hearing what they were and how you fixed them.


----------



## LuvsDogs (Jul 16, 2008)

Any problems I have in training my dogs is being a lazy trainer & not spending enough time with them. Tilba my current pup is now 9.5 m/o & I haven't got her to heel yet. She will follow me if I have food in my hand, even a few steps without, but not up to the standard that April, my previous border was at the same age. Then she was trained the traditional way & Tilba is positively trained.


----------

